# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Fobiën - Nlp behandeling

## samsara

Fobieën, hoe zwaar ook, zijn goed te behandelen d.m.v. NLP (Neuro Linguïstisch Programmeren) coaching. Dit alles gebeurt in 1 behandeling, wel is meestal een oriëntatiegesprek van te voren nodig.
Geïnteresseerd? Kijk op www.praktijksamsara.nl of mail naar [email protected] Ons telefoonnummer is 040 8441053

Groeten, Walter

----------

